# Miracle pregnancy



## shepherdess (May 22, 2005)

Hi all, not sure where to post this message but it's about never giving up hope that one day pregnancy may occur. After 12 yrs of being told I had bilateral hydro salpinx  , needing 3 ICSI which all failed, then having the Chicago tests done and being told I had all sorts of immune issues going on, then getting divorced. 6 yrs later with my new husband was given a 12 day course of prednisolone for a completely different illness and 1 month later and 3 tests later a positive result. October 2013 our little 8lb 5oz baby boy was born.  When returning to the 4 gynae consultants for explanations as to why this happened I was told it was just one of those things. However deep down I know it was the steroids reducing down the inflammation in the tubes and dampening down my immune system to allow the embryo to embed.  I was told in 2006,  that if I was to have further treatments they would include prednisolone into the cycle, so this was too much of a coincidence to be just one of those things!    Steroids aren't legal in the uk for infertility but without them I would not have our little boy. I know some people who will read this will be saying it will never happen to us and that is what I used to say when I read other posts but please see this as a positive post/ outcome, I am not being insensitive but wanting to share our news with people on the forum that helped me through many years of torment, upset and who have answered my questions.


----------



## 3rdtime (Jun 30, 2014)

Wow Congratulations!       

What was your steroids actually treating? xx


----------



## lambanana (Jul 8, 2010)

That's lovely news, congratulations


----------



## shepherdess (May 22, 2005)

Hi. I kept blacking out and collapsing. Had left sided weakness and slurred speech.  Neurologist thought it could be Tia's or brain tumour. After brain scans was told it was severe migraine and they put me on prednisolone to reduce the inflammation in my brain and calm things down. Still can't believe it to this day. X


----------

